# Mailman auf HTTPS stellen?



## mzips (11. Sep. 2016)

Hallo zusammen!
Kann mit jemand sagen wie man Mailman auf HTTPS umstellt? Mailman habe ich nach diesem TUT:https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial...8-4-jessie-apache-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3-1/ installiert.

Vielen Dank im Voraus
LG


----------



## robotto7831a (12. Sep. 2016)

Schau mal dort.

https://wiki.list.org/DOC/4.27 Securing Mailman's web GUI by using Secure HTTP-SSL


----------



## mzips (14. Sep. 2016)

Habe ich auch schon gefunden blicke da aber nicht wirklich durch ich poste mal mein mailman.conf evtl. hat es ja jemand schon mal gemacht.

```
# Sample configuration for Debian mailman with Apache

# We can find mailman here:
ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/mailman/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/mailman/
# And the public archives:
Alias /pipermail/ /var/lib/mailman/archives/public/
# Logos:
Alias /images/mailman/ /usr/share/images/mailman/

# Use this if you don't want the "cgi-bin" component in your URL:
# In case you want to access mailman through a shorter URL you should enable
# this:
#ScriptAlias /mailman/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/mailman/
# In this case you need to set the DEFAULT_URL_PATTERN in
# /etc/mailman/mm_cfg.py to http://%s/mailman/ for the cookie
# authentication code to work.  Note that you need to change the base
# URL for all the already-created lists as well.

<Directory /usr/lib/cgi-bin/mailman/>
    AllowOverride None
    Options ExecCGI
    AddHandler cgi-script .cgi
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
</Directory>
<Directory /var/lib/mailman/archives/public/>
    Options FollowSymlinks
    AllowOverride None
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
</Directory>
<Directory /usr/share/images/mailman/>
    AllowOverride None
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
</Directory>

## The following describes how to configure mailman on
## a dedicated virtual host, courtesy Marco d'Itri.

# Add these lines in /etc/mailman/mm_cfg.py:
#DEFAULT_EMAIL_HOST = 'lists.example.net'
#DEFAULT_URL_HOST = 'lists.example.net'
#DEFAULT_URL_PATTERN = 'http://%s/'

#<VirtualHost *>
#ServerName lists.example.net
#DocumentRoot /var/www/lists
#ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/lists-error.log
#CustomLog /var/log/apache2/lists-access.log combined
#
#<Directory /var/lib/mailman/archives/>
#    Options FollowSymLinks
#    AllowOverride None
#</Directory>
#
#Alias /pipermail/ /var/lib/mailman/archives/public/
#Alias /images/mailman/ /usr/share/images/mailman/
#ScriptAlias /admin /usr/lib/cgi-bin/mailman/admin
#ScriptAlias /admindb /usr/lib/cgi-bin/mailman/admindb
#ScriptAlias /confirm /usr/lib/cgi-bin/mailman/confirm
#ScriptAlias /create /usr/lib/cgi-bin/mailman/create
#ScriptAlias /edithtml /usr/lib/cgi-bin/mailman/edithtml
#ScriptAlias /listinfo /usr/lib/cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo
#ScriptAlias /options /usr/lib/cgi-bin/mailman/options
#ScriptAlias /private /usr/lib/cgi-bin/mailman/private
#ScriptAlias /rmlist /usr/lib/cgi-bin/mailman/rmlist
#ScriptAlias /roster /usr/lib/cgi-bin/mailman/roster
#ScriptAlias /subscribe /usr/lib/cgi-bin/mailman/subscribe
#ScriptAlias /mailman/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/mailman/
#</VirtualHost>
```
Vielen Dank im Voraus LG


----------

